# 45/70



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've always wondered, what kind of game is taken with a 45/70? Is it for elk or something?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Old military cartridge, origionally designed for man.  :lol:

Seriously, if you use the proper load you can take everything from groundhogs to cape buffalo. Depends on what you want to do. 300 grain bullets are pretty good on deer, 405 grain are for elk and moose, 500 grain and larger are for big, mean, and dangerous stuff. Factory loads are weak at best, handloaders can turn it into a scope busting, shoulder dislocating, behemoth of a cartridge that will give you and all your friends nightmares. :wink:

I've shot lots of 6 pound 12 ga. slug guns, 10 ga. 3 1/2 inch turkey loads, all the Ultra Mags, the .375 H&H, and the .458 Win Mag. And I can honestly say that the only rifle that actually hurt me was my 7 pound Marlin .45/70 Guide Gun, firing 500 grain cast slugs and something like 72 grains of IMR 4198. I only loaded 5 of those, I have 2 left and will GIVE them to anyone willing to pull the trigger.

*DISCLAIMER: DO NOT EVER ATTEMPT THE LOAD LISTED ABOVE!*


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

A buddy of mine had a TC Contender with a 45/70 barrel. That was a fun weapon to shoot but almost scary the first time you pulled the trigger.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I just bogught a 45/70 in early December. I put about 100 rounds through it before I headed back up to college. I'm headin home next week and hope to shoot a little more. I'm hoping to use the gun as a close range brush gun for deer. It may be over kill, but there's just something about the caliber. :lol:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Remington 7400 I have loaded 400g sp with 54g of 4198 and that will give you a nose bleed in the same gun I can't belive the gun didn't come apart. there was maybe 3900lbs of energy. just keep those loaded rounds on the shelve

Ever try a 460 Wheathby sitting at a bench- one round will do


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Remington 7400, you may want to edit that load data!


----------

